# Comments on this flyer to give out to the neighbors



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Guys, I want your thoughts on a flyer I put together that I plan on giving out to all of my neighbors. I would like everyones opinion on it. Should I add anything, delete anything or change anything. All comments are welcome.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

charge more


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

def. charge more. I would do atleast $20 a drive


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

These are small subdivision driveways. Should I still charge more?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, I would charge more, it will get cold mak eit worth your while


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

charge at lest $20 bucks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you in bed after 8pm?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your 35, your not doing this for fun, charge at least $20.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Charge more and take the "ten minutes" off the flier, they don't need to know how long you are going to be there. Also are you coming back after the street plow? Does that cost more?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

what happens when you get a foot of snow or more. still 10 mins and $10? you sould start at least $20, and im sure youll still be less than others


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Dan I'd raise the price like everybody says (hell for $10 I'd have you do my driveway) and charge $20 or more for REGULARLY scheduled jobs. Spot jobs should be more. The spot jobs would probably be when they've come back from vacation after it snowed 4 times and you have a ton of snow to move....for $10??? Hope that helps!


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

First, I am not in bed at 8PM, but my 3 year daughter and 3 month old son is and the damn phone always wakes them up. I'm just doing this kinda for fun and to make a little extra cash, not trying to make a full time business out of it. Really more to help out the neighbors and keeping them from having to spend a long time shoveling by hand. I will change the price to $20 and may rephrase and say that I can clear the drive way much faster than shoveling by hand.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ddierking;613598 said:


> First, I am not in bed at 8PM, but my 3 year daughter and 3 month old son is and the damn phone always wakes them up. I'm just doing this kinda for fun and to make a little extra cash, not trying to make a full time business out of it. Really more to help out the neighbors and keeping them from having to spend a long time shoveling by hand. I will change the price to $20 and may rephrase and say that I can clear the drive way much faster than shoveling by hand.


That sounds much better


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Get a part time job for more dough. If you aint a regesterd and insured real co. ? THAT FLYER SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE A SCAB TO ME. 
That is not good for pro's who have employes with families too, what about the high ins. we have to carry, plus back-up equiptment when stuff breaks or someone calls out for work.
Do you have two other quads plus back up employes just in case ?
Are you legal on the road ?
Got ins. ?
Charge and pay tax ?
The list goes on and on . I CAN RESPECT A MAN TRYING TO MAKE MONEY , ESPECIALLY FOR HIS FAMILY . But do it the right way ,don't take food off our plates by bieng a SCAB.
Would you like it if I came to your full time job and illegally cut corners didn't pay tax and worked for a third of what you make.
Shame on you and anyone who thinks thats cool to do. Try that around here and the building inspector , zoning officer, and local cops would shut you down quick
Fair is fair -- and you would not make it charging so little if you were legit. 
Flyers like that are a disgrace and a insult to the rest of us !!!! ---Storm King----


----------



## Corman (Oct 4, 2008)

OUCH! and OUCH!


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

storm king;613644 said:


> Get a part time job for more dough. If you aint a regesterd and insured real co. ? THAT FLYER SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE A SCAB TO ME.
> That is not good for pro's who have employes with families too, what about the high ins. we have to carry, plus back-up equiptment when stuff breaks or someone calls out for work.
> Do you have two other quads plus back up employes just in case ?
> Are you legal on the road ?
> ...


WOW tymusic


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats the best post ive ever read.... I too don't sleep at night w/ a new born baby a 5 yr. old and a 13 yr old to feed. 500 a month in ins. 356 a month in advertising, 5 to 600 in gas per storm and I could go on and on...


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

storm king;613644 said:


> Get a part time job for more dough. If you aint a regesterd and insured real co. ? THAT FLYER SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE A SCAB TO ME.
> That is not good for pro's who have employes with families too, what about the high ins. we have to carry, plus back-up equiptment when stuff breaks or someone calls out for work.
> Do you have two other quads plus back up employes just in case ?
> Are you legal on the road ?
> ...


My thoughts exactly . . . Not to be blunt but you are low balling with out knowing it :realmad: . . .you actually will probably be loosing money payup but we will get to that in a sec.

You asked about the flier so lets discuss that first. Advertising 101 - there is no head line, there is no sub head line, there is a mediocre call to action, and most importantly 
NEVER ADVERTISE A PRICE IN AN AD FOR A SERVICE BUSINESS 
Take out the ten min line and sell them on the time you are saving them . . .not how long it takes you . . . they don't care about you! try a head line like this

Why wake up EARLIER for work if you don't have to?
We will get you out the door and off to work on time just like normal!

Body: For less than what you would loose for being late to work we can have you drive clear and fall proof this winter. Call today for your free estimate on snow removal for this winter.

Contact info

Your name doesn't need to be at the top . . no one cares who you are or your company is . . .you have to grab their attention first.

Raise your prices let them know that your not joe blow  even though you really are! Thats what kills me about lawn care. I tell guys how to get more quality customers all the time but they seem to fall asleep during the pricing class lol Low prices bread low price customers! although you may think cool 2 bucks for gas and i just made 18 bucks in ten min WRONG!!!! what about taxes, wear and tear, insurance, and all that other good stuff. . . Raise your prices and Fix your flier . . . .good luck


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, I have the info I need.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

The guys are right on the money.15 years ago ya could have done this and got away with it.Not now ,What starts as a favor can soon turn into working for someone else the rest of your life(paying for a law suit)If your doing your own drive and someone comes a calling or is in a jam than sure help the guy out.By him asking you he has to take half the heat if something goes wrong.By sending the flyer,offering a service ,people are going to expect a certain level of this service.Leave the ads to the pros who have a full plan to deal with things like no payers,broken equipment,law suits,and so on.Hey Helping thy friend is a great thing to do and its great to see that spirit but now a days it is just not that simple(sorry to say)You sound like a good guy I,just would not want to see you get stung trying to help.Randy


----------

